# Orient Alliance - arrested



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Orient Steamship's vessel the _Orient Alliance_(1990 / 152065gt) has been arrested in South Africa for alledged non-payment of fees. She's owned by John Koo, an up and coming shipping tycoon.

Rushie


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Further info states that there are at least 35 claims of unpaid bills against the company.

Rushie


----------

